# What to do with canola honey



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

If you are selling it in 5 gallon buckets sell it solid. many expect it to be that way. If bottling liquefy and bottle in glass. so it can be re-liquefied easily.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

If you read George Imries pink pages , he has wrote about filtering honey to remove the pollen in honey that crystallizes quickly. He says by removing much of the pollen it keeps it from crystallizing. He filters with store bought material. Wonder if that would work with canola honey?


----------

